# Import SMS from Android to iPhone?



## Kapky (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi!
my sister got an Android phone for her birthday, but after some time, she realised, she doesn't like it so much...She decided to buy something more "user-friendly"(i don't understand her, she's crazy!!) and she decided to buy an iPhone.. But she has no idea, how to import her sms messages from Android to iPhone(if it is possible). Don't you know any solution, how to get it working??

Thanx a lot


----------



## hungry81 (Jun 19, 2010)

Try saving the sms' to the sim card and just transfer the sim across, and save them to the phone. 

if it works give me the android. Her loss can be my gain.


----------



## 子非鱼 (Jun 24, 2010)

You can use "91 mobile assistant for android(visit www.91.com to download)" backup sms messages.
then,use "91 mobile assistant for iphone" restore your sms messages.
P.S:Your iphone must JB at first,and add weiphone(app.weiphone.com/cydia) by Cydia(install afc2).


----------



## Kapky (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, thanks a lot i'll try it


----------



## leducbao (Jul 13, 2010)

Kapky said:


> Hi!
> my sister got an Android phone for her birthday, but after some time, she realised, she doesn't like it so much...She decided to buy something more "user-friendly"(i don't understand her, she's crazy!!) and she decided to buy an iPhone.. But she has no idea, how to import her sms messages from Android to iPhone(if it is possible). Don't you know any solution, how to get it working??
> 
> Thanx a lot

Click to collapse



You can use SMS Migrator here: http://www.androlib.com/android.application.org-baole-mainimporter-iCDt.aspx


----------



## emko7 (Jun 13, 2011)

SMS migrator only works for importing to android, not iphone.
91 mobile assistant android can only export as txt xml or csv,
91 mobile assistant iphone can only import .db files.

Is there no way to convert an xml into a db?


----------



## Habbit (Jun 13, 2011)

You mean export.


----------



## peytral (Jun 15, 2011)

So I guess it's not possible then?


----------



## StardustOne (Dec 5, 2011)

This is so amazing, with all this modern technology out there and no, there is no way to move data from product a to product b? It seems that this industry is indeed stuck in a thick cloud (of how to make things extremly hard for customers who want to switch).

Jailbreaking an iPhone 4s would not be that easy and I personally do not like to do this.

Why can't apple step up and create a "easy to transfer everything on the android to iPhone" application and google could do it vice versa? With what we have now it is either forget your data transfer and be stuck forever or throw it overboard and start from scratch. This is IT from the stone age and not the fancy miracle pixie dust stuff that is printed on the sales boxes.


----------



## azothterry (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm just switch from android to iphone,
is it really no way to convert sms from A to I?

My sms brought from my Palm -> WM -> Android...


----------



## emmegi (Dec 16, 2011)

javenzhi said:


> Apolsoft Android SMS Transfer is designed for cellphones running Android 2.1/2.2/2.3. Apolsoft Android SMS Transfer help you to transfer and backup SMS messages between android phone and computer or laptop. Backup SMS into Data file(.db); Restore SMS to your android phone; View/edit/delete/print your android SMS on computer.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we need a software to transfer FROM Android TO iPhone. The Apolsoft is NOT the solution!


----------



## emmegi (Jan 6, 2012)

emmegi said:


> we need a software to transfer FROM Android TO iPhone. The Apolsoft is NOT the solution!

Click to collapse



any solution ? no way for transfer simply text message from Android System (like Samsung Galaxy GS2 or Note) to iPhone ? Of course, iPhone 4S w/out JB! We can manipulate the iPhone backup made by iTunes!


----------



## fairyshacker (Jan 10, 2012)

*ohhh !!! :O*

I badly need any apps to do this..... my brother offered his galaxy s2 to me if i transfer all his contacts / sms to his new iphone 4s....

guys, any luck !!


----------



## philippfrenzel (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello Together,

as I had the same problem (my girlfriend switched from android to iPhone) - I wrote a complete App that views the android sms-table on the iPhone, checks out contacts from the iPhone adressbook and allows to delete not needed messages!

If you are interested in the solution (as I'm still working to get it certified from apple) you can already contact me under philipp[at]frenzel.net

If you don't understand why it's only a viewer, this is because apple closed down any methods to add records to their tbl_messages in the background (uihuihuihui)

Took me days to dig into this "specials...".

Cheers Philipp


----------



## emmegi (Feb 6, 2012)

philippfrenzel said:


> Hello Together,
> 
> as I had the same problem (my girlfriend switched from android to iPhone) - I wrote a complete App that views the android sms-table on the iPhone, checks out contacts from the iPhone adressbook and allows to delete not needed messages!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mail sended!


----------



## TPADroid (Feb 9, 2012)

philippfrenzel said:


> Hello Together,
> 
> as I had the same problem (my girlfriend switched from android to iPhone) - I wrote a complete App that views the android sms-table on the iPhone, checks out contacts from the iPhone adressbook and allows to delete not needed messages!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mail Sent as well.


----------



## lilyana (Feb 9, 2012)

Kapky said:


> Hi!
> my sister got an Android phone for her birthday, but after some time, she realised, she doesn't like it so much...She decided to buy something more "user-friendly"(i don't understand her, she's crazy!!) and she decided to buy an iPhone.. But she has no idea, how to import her sms messages from Android to iPhone(if it is possible). Don't you know any solution, how to get it working??
> 
> Thanx a lot

Click to collapse




You can also use a gmail account, its possible to save it from android to a folder... Then she can see it on web, phone... wotever. 
Use "smsbackup+" app...


----------



## numbersix012 (Apr 4, 2012)

lilyana said:


> You can also use a gmail account, its possible to save it from android to a folder... Then she can see it on web, phone... wotever.
> Use "smsbackup+" app...

Click to collapse



I used smsbackup + and I successfully copied all the messages on the database to gmail. But now my question is: how can I restore these sms on my iphone 3G iPhone OS 5.1?

Thanks

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




philippfrenzel said:


> Hello Together,
> 
> as I had the same problem (my girlfriend switched from android to iPhone) - I wrote a complete App that views the android sms-table on the iPhone, checks out contacts from the iPhone adressbook and allows to delete not needed messages!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mail SENT


----------



## dikime (May 5, 2012)

It's amazing how I face a problem and suddenly someone else has the same issue and digs up an old and forgotten thread for me.


----------



## emmegi (May 20, 2012)

philippfrenzel said:


> Hello Together,
> 
> as I had the same problem (my girlfriend switched from android to iPhone) - I wrote a complete App that views the android sms-table on the iPhone, checks out contacts from the iPhone adressbook and allows to delete not needed messages!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U can modify the sms.db itunes backup file for add/remove/manage sms/mms. For who know a little bit of database language, i think all is possible. Remember we talking about text message, and non machine-code 
With Android system we can export on many ways the sms (for example in xlm) and with another software (OSX, Windows, Linux) is possible merging the messages and create a new sms.db. After, with a synch through iTunes, we can have do the job.... Utopia ? I don't think....


----------



## Kapky (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi!
my sister got an Android phone for her birthday, but after some time, she realised, she doesn't like it so much...She decided to buy something more "user-friendly"(i don't understand her, she's crazy!!) and she decided to buy an iPhone.. But she has no idea, how to import her sms messages from Android to iPhone(if it is possible). Don't you know any solution, how to get it working??

Thanx a lot


----------



## Guiscs (May 29, 2012)

Is there a way available now?  I face the same problem.   Droid X2 to iPhone 4S(No jailbreak).


----------



## cturin (Jul 11, 2012)

*Backuptrans can help*



Guiscs said:


> Is there a way available now?  I face the same problem.   Droid X2 to iPhone 4S(No jailbreak).

Click to collapse



Backuptrans Android to iPhone SMS Transfer can help.  Google it.


----------



## emmegi (Jul 11, 2012)

cturin said:


> Backuptrans Android to iPhone SMS Transfer can help.  Google it.

Click to collapse



Sound Good!

This is the right software. 

ThankYou for help us!!!!

(If anyone found another software but freeware, is welcome!)


----------



## vifer06 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's the site of android sms (message) to iphone: http://www.backuptrans.com/android-sms-to-iphone-transfer.html


----------



## Kentyet (Jul 9, 2013)

You can try this way and see if it works:
1. Use iCloud to backup your SMS 
2. Then connect Android phone to your computer
3. Open the iCloud backup file and copy those SMS to Android phone

More info about iCloud backup you can visit URL: support.apple.com/kb/HT4859
Here’s another way to transfer sms from iphone to Android on Windows or Mac without using iTunes: How to transfer SMS/contact/photo/music/video/Call list from iphone to Android
URL: mac-iphone-ipad.com/how-to-transfer-sms-contact-photo-music-video-calllist-from-iphone-to-android/


----------



## a.affe (Jul 9, 2013)

Perhaps you could also ask in an IPhone forum.


----------



## Muticall (Oct 3, 2013)

johnmarsford said:


> Follow these steps:
> 1) Open sms. You can reach this from the messgaes shortcut in your app drawer or home screen, or via the contacts tab in your phone dialer.
> 2) Press the Menu button.
> 3) Select Import/Export.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your steps are for backing up contacts, not for transferring messages. But it may also help when users want to switch contacts.


----------



## Jasonphillipss (Dec 5, 2014)

The Solution Provided will Email all my conservations to my Mail and allows me to read when ever i want them.
But I want to continue the texting them from my iPhone.
All I want is an solution to import SMS and able to read them in Messages and continue Texting


----------



## rickbrown (Dec 5, 2014)

Phone Transfer is the best way that can aid you to copy all your Android SMSs to iPhone. All you need to do is get Phone Transfer installed on your computer and also make sure you have iTunes within your system. If these two essentials are don, just proceed with transferring your data flawlessly.


----------



## jrwesting (Feb 10, 2015)

rickbrown said:


> Phone Transfer (recovery-android.com) is the best way that can aid you to copy all your Android SMSs to iPhone. All you need to do is get Phone Transfer installed on your computer and also make sure you have iTunes within your system. If these two essentials are don, just proceed with transferring your data flawlessly.

Click to collapse



I also heard something about this.  Just give it a chance.


----------



## Pastoriilie (May 4, 2015)

To transfer contents between android phone and iphone, you can also use Coolmsuter Phone Transfer to help.


----------



## UnKnoWn.XD (Oct 26, 2015)

Is it possible?


----------



## abbie415 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Import SMS from Android to iPhone*

Hey, I switched from an Android HTC phone to iPhone 6S and used *Jihosoft Phone Transfer* to transfer all my old messages to the new phone. You can have a try. I found it at: jihosoft.com/mobile/phone-transfer.html


----------



## SeppiX (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello guys,
Just registered to help hopefully some of you in the future. I googled a lot and found also this topic here.
In my experience you can only transfer messages right in the beginning during the first-run wizard. There you can choose to import data from Android. For this transfer you only need to install "Move to iOS" app (from Apple) from the Androids Google Play Store.

Right now, there is a bug in the Android app _OR_ in iOS (at least for German users): if you use German/Germany (for language and destination) in the beginning, all messages (SMS/MMS) will be transfered, but they all will have the timestamp of the transfer-period and all messages will be upside down. So atm (5th March 2021) you should use United States and English (--> timezone = Cupertino) and change language and so on after your "arrived" in iOS and everything went find.

Personally I would use these dubious Chinese apps/software on your phone and computers. Who knows, which other "tools" you are installing without knowing...! I tried several of them like X-Transfer... they all didn't work. Also Wondershare-Apps (on Android and iPhone) couldn't transfer messages. I haven't bought the fee-based WIndows-based softwares which are mentioned in this topic. But again: they don't seem to be trustworthy in my eyes...


----------

